# Did you pre-order the Nexus 7



## k.electron

*Did you pre-order the Nexus 7?*​
Yes I did12978.66%Not yet, but maybe later2917.68%Will not get one63.66%


----------



## k.electron

I did!

Got the 8gb. figure i can always stream stuff via wifi tether when i need to.


----------



## drose6102

Yup got the 16g so I could put a bunch of movies on

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imnuts

Galaxy Tab 2 7" FTW. At least I have a microSD slot


----------



## Deadly_v2

Really want to. Told my GF that is what I wanted for my BDay on 7-11. Hope she approves.


----------



## NatemZ

Sold my ASUS tablet on eBay today. I am preordering the 16gb version as soon as the funds hit my PP account


----------



## fitti28

I was tossed up between Gtab2 but decided to go with the 16gb Nexus


----------



## droidrage729

Yep im hoping 8 gigs wont be an issue i dont plan on storing photos or videos on it but most games have 1-2 gig files. Also android central reported out the box your getting 6 gigs. Not sure how thats going to work but for 200 bucks im not too weary of mKing the plunge.


----------



## EmericanX

16gig for me...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457

I pre-ordered the 16 gig model. Lookin forward to getting it a few weeks.

Wonder why it has the phone interface instead of the tablet? I wonder if it has a hybrid UI like ParanoidAndroid.


----------



## k.electron

imnuts said:


> Galaxy Tab 2 7" FTW. At least I have a microSD slot


sounds like sour grapes to me.

if the galaxy tab had the quad exynos it would be a real contender.


----------



## NatemZ

mentose457 said:


> Wonder why it has the phone interface instead of the tablet? I wonder if it has a hybrid UI like ParanoidAndroid.


I think its cool. I absolutely hate the bottom navbar of tablets


----------



## spiff72

I was interested in the GTab2 7" but the 1024 x 600 screen concerns me. Does anyone out there own one care to comment on its usability? I have an HP Touchpad (1024x768), and it has issues with certain apps not working properly. I realize that it is hacked to get ICS on it (AOKP for me), but shouldn't the OS be able to adjust to various resolutions? The apps that the Touchpad has issues with are Words With Friends and some games that have touch controls (racing games that require touch steering).

I actually preordered the Nexus 7, but the lack of MicroSD is lingering in my mind as an issue. I had a GTab 8.9 for a while and ended up returning it because I had heard the rumors of this Nexus tablet. The lack of MicroSD (paired with 16GB of internal storage), and the painfully slow pace from Samsung offering up the official ICS update were tough for me. I was always struggling to keep a little bit of space free for ROM flashing, nandroid backups, etc. I will likely run into this with the Nexus 7, but I am hoping it will have USB2Go support so I can plug in a flash drive. I like to keep some music, photos, videos, and books on my device for use while traveling without wireless access.

I also expect the Nexus 7 to have KILLER dev support (unlike the GTab 8.9)!


----------



## k.electron

spiff72 said:


> I also expect the Nexus 7 to have KILLER dev support (unlike the GTab 8.9)!


this


----------



## altimax98

I was kinda hopeful about the tab, but honestly it doesn't do much for me. The 7in form factor is a little unneeded for me with having a Nexus. Not to mention I splurged on a IPad (2012) and it honestly is the best piece of tech I've owned. Too many stellar apps. Maybe if google steps up to the plate with tablet apps, I'll return to the google Eco system for my tablet needs.

It is a sick deal on a budget though... I see a great car auto head unit in the making

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Smcdo123

I preordered 2 16 gb. I just got an iPad 3 a few weeks ago too going to get the nexus 7 first and see if I still will keep my iPad but $250 is not a lot of money especially when your getting the specs of the N7. My iPad on the other $500 grrr. So literally got two tabs more powerful or equal with lower res screens but regardless great screens for the price of my iPad. But will say jail breaking is fun cydia tweaks are the shit. Anyway back to the topic. I got the case too because who knows how long 3rd party cases will take. Doesn't look terrible but a nice cruzer lite (hopefully they make one for it which I'm sure they will) or incipio case would be on point


----------



## Smcdo123

altimax98 said:


> I was kinda hopeful about the tab, but honestly it doesn't do much for me. The 7in form factor is a little unneeded for me with having a Nexus. Not to mention I splurged on a IPad (2012) and it honestly is the best piece of tech I've owned. Too many stellar apps. Maybe if google steps up to the plate with tablet apps, I'll return to the google Eco system for my tablet needs.
> 
> It is a sick deal on a budget though... I see a great car auto head unit in the making
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


That's why I got 2. I know how to make fiber glass dashboards and speaker setups and bam slap a Nex7 in there and complete the set up. I also splurged on the new iPad. Love it but it just felt right ordering this tablet. Justifiable since I have a Mac iPad gnex and now this no not by any means but for price couldn't pass it up


----------



## imnuts

spiff72 said:


> I was interested in the GTab2 7" but the 1024 x 600 screen concerns me. Does anyone out there own one care to comment on its usability? I have an HP Touchpad (1024x768), and it has issues with certain apps not working properly. I realize that it is hacked to get ICS on it (AOKP for me), but shouldn't the OS be able to adjust to various resolutions? The apps that the Touchpad has issues with are Words With Friends and some games that have touch controls (racing games that require touch steering).


The only app I have had issues with so far has been Torque, and that was because of a bluetooth issue with the stock ROM. Codeworkx actually just got HW acceleration going on AOSP, and all but the microphone and IR blaster is working for P3113 (US Wifi version) as far as I know. Given that the hardware is essentially the same as that of the Nexus, I would think that the tablet should get JB shortly after it goes out the AOSP as well. I haven't seen a non-tablet interface on it yet to compare to what I've seen with the Nexus 7, but I have issues with the 8GB internal storage and trying to get media to download. Given that the Nexus 7 is a media/gaming device, I don't see any way you can get away with the 8GB version without constantly deleting stuff. Also, the Galaxy Tab 2 has the wm1811 audio codec, the same as the international SGS3, which supercurio is working on Voodoo Sound for, meaning stellar audio output.


----------



## altimax98

Smcdo123 said:


> That's why I got 2. I know how to make fiber glass dashboards and speaker setups and bam slap a Nex7 in there and complete the set up. I also splurged on the new iPad. Love it but it just felt right ordering this tablet. Justifiable since I have a Mac iPad gnex and now this no not by any means but for price couldn't pass it up


I wish I could afford it.... But already having the iPad a Nook color and a HP Touchpad.... My wife was wondering if I really needed it, and I could actually see her point for once lol.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## spiff72

Just to clarify my earlier comment - I preordered the 16GB. There is no way I could get by with just 8GB (especially since you lose almost 2GB off the top).


----------



## jwis

just put my order in for the 16gb. little disappointed in no micro sd slot but not a deal breaker for me since i will be able to be connected to wifi full time. first tablet i have bought so im pretty excited for it


----------



## shay d. life

Moved to the Nexus 7 forums.


----------



## JB2005

I decided to get one going with the 8gig because i don't really store alot with dropbox and other methods of transfer. I only use about 2gigs on my Gtab so i should be fine.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ

JB2005 said:


> I decided to get one going with the 8gig because i don't really store alot with dropbox and other methods of transfer. I only use about 2gigs on my Gtab so i should be fine.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


I was thinking the same. But with all the custom Roms/backups we will need some extra space. $50 isn't to bad considering it doubles the storage space.


----------



## bicen

Yeeeep! 16gb. :]

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slashdotdash

I was watching the live stream unveiling here and on IRC I commented I couldn't stand the UI and storage (lack of SD slot). Of course it being a nexus however I've found myself $300 (AUD) out of pocket for the 16gig.

I'm not overly enthusiastic about it, but I'm hoping the dev support will help me realise what a bargain I've got hold of.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Haven't ordered yet but going to within the next few days.


----------



## rexdog1888

I don't really like the phone ui on it but I'm hoping that maybe some devs can get a rom going that makes it more like an ICS/Honeycomb tablet(notification bar at the bottom, landscape seeming more like the default orientation, etc)

Oh and I preordered the 16GB one


----------



## ezas

I returned the Galaxy 7+ because I didn't like the tablet interface, so im glad to see the phone interface on the Nexus 7. To often on the Gtab what I got was more stuff on the screen instead of bigger stuff if that makes sense.

I was ready to give the Gtab2 a try when I happened to catch one of the earliest leaks on the N7. It's only deciding on the amount of memory that has kept me from ordering. Here is how I'm looking at it. I don't keep a lot of content on my device. 16 GB is only $50 more dollars. The device does not have an SD card. Storage requirements are only going to go up as time goes on, but more and more stuff can/will be kept in offline storage like was mentioned above.

But in the end I think it's going to be it's a lot easier to make 16 GB act like 8 GB than it is to make 8GB act like 16 GB.

But either way I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Shade

ezas said:


> I returned the Galaxy 7+ because I didn't like the tablet interface, so im glad to see the phone interface on the Nexus 7. To often on the Gtab what I got was more stuff on the screen instead of bigger stuff if that makes sense.
> 
> I was ready to give the Gtab2 a try when I happened to catch one of the earliest leaks on the N7. It's only deciding on the amount of memory that has kept me from ordering. Here is how I'm looking at it. I don't keep a lot of content on my device. 16 GB is only $50 more dollars. The device does not have an SD card. Storage requirements are only going to go up as time goes on, but more and more stuff can/will be kept in offline storage like was mentioned above.
> 
> But in the end I think it's going to be it's a lot easier to make 16 GB act like 8 GB than it is to make 8GB act like 16 GB.
> 
> But either way I'm looking forward to it.


I agree about the interface. One good thing about it is that it's a hybrid UI meaning that apps and such take advantage of the Tablet-mode UI similar to ICS. That was what i wanted the most out of a tablet interface anyways... the notification and dock bars are not a huge priority in a 7in form factor


----------



## k.electron

i hope things like email etc are in tablet ui.


----------



## spiff72

k.electron said:


> i hope things like email etc are in tablet ui.


I am about 98% sure that i saw a hands on video showing the gmail app used the 2-pane tablet UI.


----------



## NatemZ

spiff72 said:


> I am about 98% sure that i saw a hands on video showing the gmail app used the 2-pane tablet UI.


Yeah they showed it in the Keynote


----------



## billracine

I ordered the 16gb, the reviews I saw showed the device only having ~5.5gb with just the stock stuff installed. Figured the 16gb would be safer. Thought about the GTab 2 7", but it's just a tegra2, I have a Thrive, so no real improvement there.

Plus I get Jelly Bean.


----------



## Hellboy

I know if I get one it will have to be the 16 gig. I know from my cousin when we both got our ipod touch .he got the 8 gig and I got the 32 gig. He laughed at me for spending more money. Then when he was loading songs and apps he realized how limited 8gigs was.

I have a 32 gig micro sd card in my bolt and I use around 16 to 20 gigs of storage. Mostly is many roms I have downloaded. So I feel 16 is a good number for many people like me. I can keep roms to a min on the internal storage. Plus I am sure the devs can strip down jb like they have for so many roms. I still would like a sd card slot. I guess I will tether my bolt to it to play my music I have loaded on that Google music thing.

Any way you can hook a thumb drive to this via the usb port?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shade

Hellboy said:


> I know if I get one it will have to be the 16 gig. I know from my cousin when we both got our ipod touch .he got the 8 gig and I got the 32 gig. He laughed at me for spending more money. Then when he was loading songs and apps he realized how limited 8gigs was.
> 
> I have a 32 gig micro sd card in my bolt and I use around 16 to 20 gigs of storage. Mostly is many roms I have downloaded. So I feel 16 is a good number for many people like me. I can keep roms to a min on the internal storage. Plus I am sure the devs can strip down jb like they have for so many roms. I still would like a sd card slot. I guess I will tether my bolt to it to play my music I have loaded on that Google music thing.
> 
> Any way you can hook a thumb drive to this via the usb port?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


never looked but do they have micro usb thumb drives? maybe a micro usb to female usb cord will do...


----------



## sfreemanoh

Shade said:


> I don't really like the phone ui on it but I'm hoping that maybe some devs can get a rom going that makes it more like an ICS/Honeycomb tablet(notification bar at the bottom, landscape seeming more like the default orientation, etc)
> 
> Oh and I preordered the 16GB one


I'm hoping it's just because the 216 dpi is too high to kick-off tablet mode...if you use an app to lower it to 160 dpi (or lower), in theory, maybe, hopefully, it'll initiate tablet mode.


----------



## Hellboy

Shade said:


> never looked but do they have micro usb thumb drives? maybe a micro usb to female usb cord will do...


that I don't know but is an interesting question.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiff72

Once the devs get a hold of Jellybean, it may be possible in the future to use a USB host mode cable like this:

http://www.ebay.com/...#ht_1501wt_1267

I had one like this for my Xoom (before I returned it) - and I was able to connect a thumb drive like this. I think I did it with my VZW GNex too.

Another option might be a Kingston Widrive. This lets you connect (via an app) to a flash drive that has built in wifi capability. The host mode is more interesting to me because it shows up in the filesystem (you can copy/paste to and from it via a file manager app like Root Explorer (or likely even non-root file managers).


----------



## k.electron

god damn you guys... went ahead and pre-ordered a 16 gb. now waiting for my 8gb to cancel. and they ran out of covers.......


----------



## sfreemanoh

k.electron said:


> god damn you guys... went ahead and pre-ordered a 16 gb. now waiting for my 8gb to cancel. and they ran out of covers.......


I'm just going to wait to buy a case until someone has one that doubles as a stand.


----------



## fanboy1974

I have a Samsung tab 2 7 inch and an iPad 3 but decided to order the Nexus 7. First thing I'm going to do is sale my iPad 3. Next will be the Samsung. I feel that we now have a real Google tablet that will see ton's of Dev support. And with a stock build of Jelly bean and a processor that has great potential it's going to be a fun year. Development for the Samsung 7 incher, Kindle Fire and Nook will slow down to a crawl.


----------



## anewday

I pre-ordered the 8GB, now that I found out it only has about 6GB, I'm going to cancel and get the 16GB. Also to the poster that mentioned USB-to-go, it is supported as confirmed by the anandtech review.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Just pre-ordered the Nexus 7 16GB!!!


----------



## miketoasty

Mustang302LX said:


> Just pre-ordered the Nexus 7 16GB!!!


Just did the same exact thing, Nexus 7 16 GB!


----------



## ridobe

I preorded the 8gb.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## n0waybak

Preordered 2 8gbs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfreemanoh

Well, I couldn't help myself...pre-ordered a 16GB.


----------



## Grand Prix

sfreemanoh said:


> Well, I couldn't help myself...pre-ordered a 16GB.


You and me both, picked up an 8gb

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Don Serrot

I was mashing my F5 key waiting for them to bring the page back up. You bet I pre-ordered one! 16gb. go big or go home!


----------



## NatemZ

I have a feeling this will be a fun tablet to own. Looks like the N7 community will be a very large one.


----------



## Panzer

I ordered two 16 gb and my brother ordered 2 8 gb. We both hate sharing our toys.


----------



## sfreemanoh

NatemZ said:


> I have a feeling this will be a fun tablet to own. Looks like the N7 community will be a very large one.


Definitely. Here's to hoping Roman and the AOKP crew get it too!


----------



## k.electron

sfreemanoh said:


> Definitely. Here's to hoping Roman and the AOKP crew get it too!


amen brotha


----------



## Rogan

Well Protekk was there, so he picked one up. I just ordered a 16gb.


----------



## b16

Well worth it guys! I have one and will end up giving it to a staff member later on! Waaaay worth the money.


----------



## Droiddude24

Order one!


----------



## number5toad

hell yes I pre-ordered. and the two week wait to get my hands on it is killing me.


----------



## evolution

I ordered it 20 minutes after it went up! Would have been sooner but stupid work kept me from it...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

I put a client on hold to make sure my order went through.


----------



## dtdlurch

Got the 16GB. Can't wait! My first Android tablet! Giving the iPad to my wife.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Hoping to sell my ipad for $150(i already got the other hundred). and as soon as i do im getting one. not to thread jack but can you post non android devices in the classifieds on rootz?


----------



## Don Serrot

number5toad said:


> hell yes I pre-ordered. and the two week wait to get my hands on it is killing me.


I know! I'm already browsing the different TV Shows and apps that I'll be getting once I have it! XD


----------



## tparker85

I preorder the 16gb version


----------



## throwbot

It just tickles my pickle pink to see how many people are getting this. The only thing that will make me happier than getting my hands on one of these tablets, is seeing them sell a hole through the roof. I think google finally has a recipe for success in the tablet world, and holy shit it would make me happy to see ipads market share go down.

Congratulations to everybody here who is as anxious as I am to get one. Us nexus geeks are a committed bunch.

16 gig ordered. Its gonna ship with jelly bean, but personally I will enjoy mine rom'd a la mode.


----------



## JMac4

I pre ordered the 16 just now. I love my Gnex but want something bigger for trips watching tv etc. Love my Macbook but too big. Have an iPad. Too big. This is going to be perfect. And pure(ish) little or no bloat Android? Sign me up!


----------



## luigi90210

Why would I buy this?
It can't do anything more than my gnex can alreay do, its running a mobile os, and on top of all that, it has a phone UI.

No thanks, I'll save my money for the transformer book running windows 8 with an i5 processor 4gb of ram and 12 hours of battery life(16 with keyboard dock attached)


----------



## iPois0n

Yes I ordered the 16GB model on day 1. I've been waiting for a tablet like this for a long time. I never saw the point in paying $500 for a tablet that doesn't function to the level of a desktop computer or a laptop. However I will pay $250 for a tablet that is pure Google with a Tegra3


----------



## Lttlwing16

Wonder if that Transformer: Dark of the moon movie that comes with the pre-order is loaded on the device or stashed on the play store for stream.. if it's on the device, perhaps it's using up 1gb of space, thus of 8gb device 6gb is usuable...was also thinking, it would be cool if someone developed an app that would mirror/share a display.. for instance, play a movie on my phone, but mirror the output to play on the nexus screen via bt, beam, or tether..


----------



## Rogan

I think I heard the transformers movie is a download. Though you'll probably only have 5.5~6 gb of storage anyway. Because the /system and / data partitions will more than likely take that much

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## r0sh

Ordered my 16gig yay! Can't wait

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altimax98

Im selling my iPad 3rd Gen for it. Its been a rough day deciding if i would sell or not, but I take my tablet with me alot and the iPad is a tough mover, doesnt it well in areas and is heavy. I also have been 100% sold on Jelly bean after running it on the Galaxy Nexus. To me ICS is to JB what HC was to ICS. Its a night and day difference between them.

I can also see Google's dedication to the Tablet form factor by modifying the UI on the N7. Everyone complains about the space issue on the screen with the phone like soft keys. Well once AOKP gets to it i can easily see 7 icons across the bottom. But more than that is that the Notification bar doesnt go from edge to edge... why not? That shows googles dedication. Instead of forcing a ugly stretched Phone UI on the device or making it teeeny tiny (ICS on the nook is tough due to size) Google custom made it to work, and around the OS are touches like this. I think developers will start to come around to Google and the Tablet OS and finally we will see apps developed for the form.

Ill be pre-ordering a 16GB model. In a few days... does anyone know when the pre-order ends?


----------



## Lttlwing16

Rogan said:


> I think I heard the transformers movie is a download. Though you'll probably only have 5.5~6 gb of storage anyway. Because the /system and / data partitions will more than likely take that much
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


from http://www.anandtech...s-7-mini-review

_" In addition, they've preloaded a number of books and videos which should bait users into at least checking out the respective Google Play applications."_

I guess that question remains..

I think I'm going to pull the trigger on the 8gb in the hope that USB OTG/stickmount will work if I get outside a wifi zone (which is rare for me) . but now the question is if I should get from play for $25+ dollars in content, but pay for shipping (8gb is around 230 after t&s), OR pre-order from gamestop and get some cash for some old games I have sitting around and skip on the shipping costs. Plus be able to deal with literal people in event device is defective (google play selling hardware/customer service is not tried enough for me yet)..


----------



## muffnman

Yesterday, my son forcibly retired my HP touchpad with a hammer. (No joke)

I guess it's his way of telling me how to use my birthday funds. So, I preordered the Nexus 7 today.

Whelp, on to the next chapter in tablet computing.


----------



## Mustang302LX

muffnman said:


> Yesterday, my son forcibly retired my HP touchpad with a hammer. (No joke)
> 
> I guess it's his way of telling me how to use my birthday funds. So, I preordered the Nexus 7 today.
> 
> Whelp, on to the next chapter in tablet computing.


lol I'd make him pay it off as you could of sold the touchpad!


----------



## Don Serrot

I wouldn't be surprised if they have the movie/etc in the cloud, then have them as "available offline" from the factory. Since the post above from Lttlwing16 states preloaded, but also states they are for you to check out their services. It'd make sense really. "We'll give you this movie, but it's only available if you use our app. But we also want you to have it right away, even if you can't connect to WIFI right away, so we made it available offline for you. You still need to use our app though!"


----------



## xxgoosexx

I got the 8gb version, I really don't use much storage except for ROM backups and with the smaller size I will just have to store more of them on my computer. And since its on WiFi all the time, I probably won't have an issue streaming music on it like I do with a data plan on my phone (unlimited anyway).


----------



## number5toad

most of my life is already in the cloud, between GMusic, GDocs, G+ / Picasa for pictures, and my GDrive / Dropbox / Skydrive accounts for whatever else...I don't anticipate storing a lot of files locally, so I stuck with the 8gb. of course I'm lucky enough to have solid wifi access more or less everywhere I go, so it's less of an issue for me. if I ever move out of NYC I might be hosed!


----------



## Thing 342

Haven't pre-ordered mine yet, but will likely do it this evening. Will likely get the 16GB version.

(First post, btw. Hi!)

And for anyone that cares:

16 GB = 14.9 GiB -> It will show 14.9 GB total when you look at total storage.

8 GB = 7.45 GiB -> Will show 7.45 GB.

There is likely to be 1.5 GB total preloaded onto the device, so expect around *13.5 GB* free space for the 16GB version, and *6GB* for the 8 GB version.


----------



## number5toad

I can say with absolute confidence that the first thing I'll do is delete that goddamn Transformers movie

100% confidence


----------



## Hellboy

muffnman said:


> Yesterday, my son forcibly retired my HP touchpad with a hammer. (No joke)
> 
> I guess it's his way of telling me how to use my birthday funds. So, I preordered the Nexus 7 today.
> 
> Whelp, on to the next chapter in tablet computing.


Translation is Honey look at what our son did with a hammer. Can I get a nexus 7 dear? Really? Thank You honey I love you. 15 min later. Son great job youre the best. lol


----------



## Don Serrot

I was reading more news on it last night and looks like I may have been wrong. Stupid me didn't save the link to the review, but one reviewer specifically said they downloaded the Transformers movie, so it looks like it's all up in the cloud and leaves our mystery solved.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

I'm trying to sell my Xyboard for one. I might look into eBay and see if they're doing decent on there. I'm grateful that RootzWiki gave me a xyboard but development for it is dead...


----------



## Lttlwing16

pulled the trigger on an 6gb model.. wait.. 5 gb after I install my apps.. ..and I called the play store to ask them 1) is white available: NO 2) can the $25 credit be used for in app purchases: YES. (comixology). Profit.


----------



## muffnman

Mustang302LX said:


> Translation is Honey look at what our son did with a hammer. Can I get a nexus 7 dear? Really? Thank You honey I love you. 15 min later. Son great job youre the best. lol


You KNOW I already did.


----------



## Mustang302LX

muffnman said:


> He's 3, so that might take a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You KNOW I already did.


Lol makes more sense now.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running JELLY BEAN via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## fineazbro

Men i have so many electronics my GF will kill me if she found out i'm getting another tablet..but hey i done did it already


----------



## Lyondellic

I ordered the 16GB model on June 30th and I am fairly certain that I will be in the doghouse with my wife....again! LOL


----------



## Mustang302LX

Lyondellic said:


> I ordered the 16GB model on June 30th and I am fairly certain that I will be in the doghouse with my wife....again! LOL


Better to ask for forgiveness than permission!!


----------



## Hellboy

fineazbro said:


> Men i have so many electronics my GF will kill me if she found out i'm getting another tablet..but hey i done did it already


 could she really tell if you got another tablet? After all to most girls they all look the same lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spiff72

Hellboy said:


> could she really tell if you got another tablet? After all to most girls they all look the same lol.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I don't know - she might notice the difference between a 7" and a 10". Size does matter to the ladies too!


----------



## Hellboy

Just say it shrunk from the cold ac lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neologic

Pre-ordered from Gamestop (16gb version only)

1 Xbox360, 1 DS Lite, a whole bunch of old games, and 30% extra on trade in value for pre-ordering the Nexus Tablet, and I picked it up for 80 bucks.

Still get the $25 Dollar Play store credit and I think Gamestop is throwing in some games as well. Feels good man =D


----------



## altimax98

I just pre-ordered mine from the Play Store. I wanted to get it from J&R but i heard they had like 1070+ orders and only 100 confirmed devices in the first shipment.... kinda scared me lol...

I hope mine ships early although i ordered kinda late....

16GB all the way


----------



## muffnman

altimax98 said:


> I just pre-ordered mine from the Play Store. I wanted to get it from J&R but i heard they had like 1070+ orders and only 100 confirmed devices in the first shipment.... kinda scared me lol...
> 
> I hope mine ships early although i ordered kinda late....
> 
> 16GB all the way


I saw this as well, but $40 bucks buys me some patience.


----------



## ximbecile

I just called Google to try to change my order from 8gb to 16, they said the orders placed before June 30 are "out for shipping" and we should be getting emails soon for this. He DID say that doesn't mean shipped, but just processed for shipping


----------



## altimax98

muffnman said:


> I saw this as well, but $40 bucks buys me some patience.


I respect you brother lol


----------



## droidrage729

I can't wait but I'm with half the guys here it will be bitter sweet. My wife's gonna biiiiiiiitch lol. K love how she can buy boatloads of useless crap I buy one thing I like and I'm an irresponsible buyer. She bought shake weights guys nuff said. Anyway go nexus 7!!!!!


----------



## throwbot

Thing 342 said:


> Haven't pre-ordered mine yet, but will likely do it this evening. Will likely get the 16GB version.
> 
> (First post, btw. Hi!)
> 
> And for anyone that cares:
> 
> 16 GB = 14.9 GiB -> It will show 14.9 GB total when you look at total storage.
> 
> 8 GB = 7.45 GiB -> Will show 7.45 GB.
> 
> There is likely to be 1.5 GB total preloaded onto the device, so expect around *13.5 GB* free space for the 16GB version, and *6GB* for the 8 GB version.


On droid life, kellex did a factory wipe on the 8 gig and on the first boot (completely clean) it only had 5.74 gigs available. The transformers dl is 2.5, so if you decide to download transformers you are going to be starting out with about 3 gigs.

I'm really hoping the USB storage is true.

Why did they not put removable SD space in this thing?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI

throwbot said:


> On droid life, kellex did a factory wipe on the 8 gig and on the first boot (completely clean) it only had 5.74 gigs available. The transformers dl is 2.5, so if you decide to download transformers you are going to be starting out with about 3 gigs.
> 
> I'm really hoping the USB storage is true.
> 
> Why did they not put removable SD space in this thing?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


They've said before why they don't do SD cards. The idea of the all internal storage where your "sd" portion is a folder rather than a separate partition does a few things. First and foremost, you don't have to worry about running out of space for apps while having space left that's dedicated to general storage. That's just annoying. Secondly, you can use whatever filesystem you want, regardless of what OS your phone will connect to for file transfers. You also have the benefit of not having to unmount your storage from your phone then mount on your PC, but I'm not sure that outweighs how shitty MTP can be.

Now, this brings up the issue google had with internal storage in this way AND sd cards. They don't want you to ever need a filebrowser. As such, there isn't a good way to select where media should be stored. The example they gave was taking a picture. Now, where does it get saved? They could bury a setting in the menus that lets you select, but that's not a very nice solution. Even worse is when you remove this card. Now some data is missing, while other data is still there (on the internal memory) and apps aren't meant to deal with this. When a dev makes an app, they should follow some guidelines set by Google and nowhere does it mention that this can happen.

This was a thing on reddit and if I find the link, I'll post it.


----------



## Hellboy

Wen its all said and done I will take the extra storage. I have no problems using a file manager on my phone. So I don't seethis to be any different. 8 gig is a joke when the os uses what 2gig? We live in the age of large small memory cards. Sure cloud is great but with cell companies doing away with unlimited data plans and public wifi hotspots not everywhere. Kinda hard as of right now to bring a tablet that seems to be made for cloud. I just think they just didn't want to put a SD slot in because if they did everyone would but the cheaper 8 gig version and bypass the 16 gig version. Its simple marketing strategy. They can make more money off selling both the 8 and 16 with out the card slot than with.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

Hellboy said:


> Wen its all said and done I will take the extra storage. I have no problems using a file manager on my phone. So I don't seethis to be any different. 8 gig is a joke when the os uses what 2gig? We live in the age of large small memory cards. Sure cloud is great but with cell companies doing away with unlimited data plans and public wifi hotspots not everywhere. Kinda hard as of right now to bring a tablet that seems to be made for cloud. I just think they just didn't want to put a SD slot in because if they did everyone would but the cheaper 8 gig version and bypass the 16 gig version. Its simple marketing strategy. They can make more money off selling both the 8 and 16 with out the card slot than with.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I think you are right to an extent but I really think they passed on the sdcard because they want people to use the cloud more and more.


----------



## throwbot

Yeah, its probably a little of both. A lot of people ordered the 8 and are talking about wanting to cancel their order for the 16. If it had an SD card slot nowhere near as many people would want do that.

They are already making basically next to nothing by selling the tablets, so I guess that extra 50 bucks is helping them out. But if their idea is to make all the money off of the content that they are gonna sell from the play store, then I don't know where they think everyone is gonna store this content.

I'm gonna use the suggestions from that thread I posted about streaming from your computer, but BC of work I'm on the road ALL the time, and cant always do that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI

Hellboy said:


> Wen its all said and done I will take the extra storage. I have no problems using a file manager on my phone. So I don't seethis to be any different. 8 gig is a joke when the os uses what 2gig? We live in the age of large small memory cards. Sure cloud is great but with cell companies doing away with unlimited data plans and public wifi hotspots not everywhere. Kinda hard as of right now to bring a tablet that seems to be made for cloud. I just think they just didn't want to put a SD slot in because if they did everyone would but the cheaper 8 gig version and bypass the 16 gig version. Its simple marketing strategy. They can make more money off selling both the 8 and 16 with out the card slot than with.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


We wouldn't have an issue using a file manager, not that I'd REALLY want to, but for the general Android user it's a bit much. My mom has a Droid 4 and gets by just fine, but I don't think a file manager would go over all that well.


----------



## number5toad

they're marketing the thing as "built for Google Play" - it's pretty clear they expect people to use various Play services heavily in lieu of storing media locally.


----------



## Mustang302LX

throwbot said:


> Yeah, its probably a little of both. A lot of people ordered the 8 and are talking about wanting to cancel their order for the 16. If it had an SD card slot nowhere near as many people would want do that.
> 
> They are already making basically next to nothing by selling the tablets, so I guess that extra 50 bucks is helping them out. But if their idea is to make all the money off of the content that they are gonna sell from the play store, then I don't know where they think everyone is gonna store this content.
> 
> I'm gonna use the suggestions from that thread I posted about streaming from your computer, but BC of work I'm on the road ALL the time, and cant always do that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


They want you to store the content on the cloud. Games/apps will be all I store on mine and 16GB should be more than enough.


----------



## throwbot

Mustang302LX said:


> They want you to store the content on the cloud. Games/apps will be all I store on mine and 16GB should be more than enough.


Yeah, but what all do they plan on you storing on the cloud? Magazines and tv shows? I mean, its kind of pointless for them to charge almost just as much for a digital copy of a magazine if they only want you to read it once and then delete it. And the same with TV shows; sure, you own it forever, but where are you gonna keep it? Until they have great services that let you stream from the cloud, more memory is the easiest, most simple solution. I mean, even with cloud storage, people are gonna have a hard time with the 8 gig (which its looking more and more like that's the only one I'll be able to get).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX

throwbot said:


> Yeah, but what all do they plan on you storing on the cloud? Magazines and tv shows? I mean, its kind of pointless for them to charge almost just as much for a digital copy of a magazine if they only want you to read it once and then delete it. And the same with TV shows; sure, you own it forever, but where are you gonna keep it? Until they have great services that let you stream from the cloud, more memory is the easiest, most simple solution. I mean, even with cloud storage, people are gonna have a hard time with the 8 gig (which its looking more and more like that's the only one I'll be able to get).
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah they for sure need to make the cloud stuff function better and hopefully they will soon.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

I have a tablet around this size already (Xyboard 8.2, thanks RootzWiki) and here's when I use it: At home, at family members' homes, at friends' homes. All of those places I can have access to dependable WiFi. My Xyboard can even use my SIM from my GNexus. I did that one time on a road trip once and realized I wasn't even using my tablet at all much less for internet. (not that internet works well at 70mph anyway, but still). I don't think the storage is a huge deal. Would I like more? Hell yeah. You should see all the drives in my computer. You can never have enough storage, so let's stop trying to figure out when enough is enough. We'll never satisfy everyone.


----------



## number5toad

+1

personally I'm most excited about this device as a proof-of-concept for almost strictly cloud based computing. I already migrated my entire music, picture and home video library into the cloud (keeping local backups of course, I'm not THAT optimistic) and I'm lucky enough to have wifi readily available pretty much everywhere I go. 8GB is enough for a bunch of apps, with space left over to store a few albums, books, whatever else I might want to use on the subway when I don't have data.


----------



## throwbot

+1 amen on that. Either way I'm definitely stoked to see this tablet show up. Man I can't wait until source drops and everything. This tablet is going to be soooo much fun. I'm looking at the memory thing as a challenge, (but it'll be a fun challenge) learning to use new apps and services to make it work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ

number5toad said:


> +1
> 
> personally I'm most excited about this device as a proof-of-concept for almost strictly cloud based computing. I already migrated my entire music, picture and home video library into the cloud (keeping local backups of course, I'm not THAT optimistic) and I'm lucky enough to have wifi readily available pretty much everywhere I go. 8GB is enough for a bunch of apps, with space left over to store a few albums, books, whatever else I might want to use on the subway when I don't have data.


All my media is cloud based now too. Only thing I will really be using the N7 storage for is ROMs and backups. Since there is no rear camera I don't have to worry about storage for pics and videos either. I cheaped out and went with the 8GB. Almost as an experiment to see if I can truly use it as a cloud only device. Excited to try.


----------



## number5toad

on my Thunderbolt, I don't even keep ROMs or backups in local storage - it's all either in my Google Drive or Dropbox account. I'm not exactly a crack flasher, so I don't need any of it on hand at all times.

which reminds me, time to make a thread asking for complete noob root help...


----------



## ERIFNOMI

number5toad said:


> on my Thunderbolt, I don't even keep ROMs or backups in local storage - it's all either in my Google Drive or Dropbox account. I'm not exactly a crack flasher, so I don't need any of it on hand at all times.
> 
> which reminds me, time to make a thread asking for complete noob root help...


That free 50GB of space Box gives android users is my TiBackup backup. Their filesize limits make it hard to find a use, so I'll keep an archive of my app backups.


----------



## Don Serrot

I've been using Play Music to keep all my music handy for my phone, and Qloud to stream video from my computer to anywhere my phone is. I'm not too terribly worried about not having an SD card in the Nexus 7, though I did go for the 16GB! XD


----------



## number5toad

Play Music has a long way to go as a media player, but as a media storage / syncing system it's fantastic. I'd drop all my other gripes about it if they just introduce gapless playback!


----------



## ERIFNOMI

number5toad said:


> Play Music has a long way to go as a media player, but as a media storage / syncing system it's fantastic. I'd drop all my other gripes about it if they just introduce gapless playback!


I would expect gapless playback to come with JB.


----------



## number5toad

I read a while ago that JB includes new "crossfading" capabilities to allow for gapless playback - which is cool, but isn't likely to help out my Thunderbolt


----------



## ERIFNOMI

No, that won't help your thunderbolt. JB added audio chaining so gapless playback should be no problem. Speaking as a former thunderbolt owner, I hope you have an upgrade soon.


----------



## number5toad

honestly, I'm pretty happy with the Bolt, even running GB - now that it's rooted, running a custom ROM and heavily modded, it's plenty fast and has great (relatively speaking) battery life. my next upgrade is in April, but I'm not planning on renewing any contracts with Verizon at this point.

part of the appeal of the N7 for me is having a nexus device to play with the newest Android stuff, without playing into the hands of increasingly greedy, terrible wireless carriers.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

I liked my Tbolt when I first got it, but I came from an OG droid. Then I started having all kinds of hardware issues and eventually I talked VZW into giving me a different phone. They would do anything but a GNexus so I got the Rezound and sold it to pay for the Nexus at upgrade price using someone else's upgrade. My buddy got a Tbolt after seeing mine and still has it now. He's dying for a new phone though.

And I've never seen anyone claim the tbolt had good battery life relative to anything. That thing has a tiny battery and first gen LTE radios. In fact, I believe it has an LTE/EVDO radio along side a traditional EVDO/CDMA radio, which is why it can do voice and data over 3G (SV-DO).


----------



## number5toad

I came from an EnV Touch, so...the Bolt was sorta like manna from heaven.

as far as the battery goes, I can easily get a full day's charge out of it with my regular usage, even on 4G the whole time. if I'm on wifi, I can get a day and a half, two days if I really stretch. one recharge a day is perfectly fine by my standards - before rooting, it wasn't uncommon that I'd be charging it twice a day just to get through the day, plus leaving it on the charger overnight. granted I'm not using it half as much as some people seem to, but I'm not exactly a miser either...usually I'm playing music and a game both ways on the subway, lots of email / SMS and a few calls throughout the day, occasionally checking the news, stuff like that.


----------



## ERIFNOMI

I'm with you. If I can get through one whole day I don't care what the battery life is. i recharge while I sleep no matter what. Otherwise I'll eventually get stuck where It's midday and I have to recharge. Might as well start every day on full.


----------



## NatemZ

ERIFNOMI said:


> I liked my Tbolt when I first got it, but I came from an OG droid. Then I started having all kinds of hardware issues and eventually I talked VZW into giving me a different phone. They would do anything but a GNexus so I got the Rezound and sold it to pay for the Nexus at upgrade price using someone else's upgrade. My buddy got a Tbolt after seeing mine and still has it now. He's dying for a new phone though.
> 
> And I've never seen anyone claim the tbolt had good battery life relative to anything. That thing has a tiny battery and first gen LTE radios. In fact, I believe it has an LTE/EVDO radio along side a traditional EVDO/CDMA radio, which is why it can do voice and data over 3G (SV-DO).


lol I'm with you. A sentence you do not expect to hear. Tbolt has great battery life. Lol I hated mine with a passion.


----------



## Don Serrot

number5toad said:


> I came from an EnV Touch, so...the Bolt was sorta like manna from heaven.


I had one of those, it wasn't a "bad" phone, just the sales people lied when they said it had apps... it had shortcuts to websites, those are not apps! I actually still have it too. I wonder what sorts of hackery I could do to it lol!

I'm on a D2G right now, not sure what I'm going to do next though. I want to get away from VZ but they are the only ones that have coverage in my area.







I think I'll have to talk the family out of getting subsidized phones or something cause I do need my unlimited data. XD

Totally not gonna say I'm posting this from my phone. That auto phone Tapatalk sig thing is dumb.


----------



## number5toad

yeah, I actually liked the EnV in a lot of ways - it's just that coming from that to my first real smartphone, even if it is the red-headed bastard child of both HTC and Verizon, was pretty fantastic. it took me a while to get annoyed with the device at stock settings, and when I rooted and installed an AOSP ROM, it was love all over again.


----------



## Mustang302LX

NatemZ said:


> lol I'm with you. A sentence you do not expect to hear. Tbolt has great battery life. Lol I hated mine with a passion.


lol it had good battery if you used that giant monstrosity of a battery they sold.


----------



## Don Serrot

Argh, still waiting. My paycheck finally fully deposited, and I haven't seen any emails or anything about insufficient funds and the order is still there on the Play Store and Google Wallet. I wish they'd just take the money already so I don't have to worry about it. >_> 
The sad thing is unless it comes by the end of the week, it's gonna come while I'm acting as a sponsor at camp.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Don Serrot said:


> Argh, still waiting. My paycheck finally fully deposited, and I haven't seen any emails or anything about insufficient funds and the order is still there on the Play Store and Google Wallet. I wish they'd just take the money already so I don't have to worry about it. >_>
> The sad thing is unless it comes by the end of the week, it's gonna come while I'm acting as a sponsor at camp.


Yeah I hear ya man. Take my damn money Google! I want it out of my bank and shipped!!


----------



## Rogan

I have an incredible 2 and I think the thunderbolt has the same capacity battery as mine. I can get about 18 hours to a charge. I'd hate to see it on LTE though

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## number5toad

hey, nobody was more surprised than me when the stock battery on this thing started performing at a worthwhile level. like I said, before I rooted it, I was pretty regularly charging it twice during the day, plus overnight.


----------



## czechm8

16GB Nexus 7 for me the day it was announced! Anxiously waiting for a shipping notification......


----------



## rolandct

I wish they just had a status other than 'Compete'. Like 'waiting to ship' so we could pretend it was that much closer.


----------



## fac7orx

rolandct said:


> I wish they just had a status other than 'Compete'. Like 'waiting to ship' so we could pretend it was that much closer.


Hmm, just to be sure is "Google Inc. received your order." the last step before shipping? Is there anything beyond that on the play store? I have been on that message for a few days, so I hope nothing is wrong.


----------



## spiff72

fac7orx said:


> Hmm, just to be sure is "Google Inc. received your order." the last step before shipping? Is there anything beyond that on the play store? I have been on that message for a few days, so I hope nothing is wrong.


Mine is at that same status (when viewing the google wallet transaction history). I placed my order during/immediately after the keynote on the 27th. When viewing the Play store account page, it shows this:


----------



## havi007

spiff72 said:


> Mine is at that same status (when viewing the google wallet transaction history). I placed my order during/immediately after the keynote on the 27th. When viewing the Play store account page, it shows this:
> View attachment 27987


I am with you on that


----------



## sfreemanoh

Hmm...I'm getting a replacement/new credit card delivered to me tomorrow because of a fraud charge on my account...I sure hope Google doesn't decide to put the charge through today or early tomorrow, because it'll get rejected!


----------



## Thing 342

fac7orx said:


> Hmm, just to be sure is "Google Inc. received your order." the last step before shipping? Is there anything beyond that on the play store? I have been on that message for a few days, so I hope nothing is wrong.


I think there are there are two more steps, where they say that they charged you and then that they have shipped it to you.


----------



## spiff72

Good (and bad news):

http://www.androidpo...-business-days/

But if you preordered from gamestop you could be using it RIGHT NOW. Lame.

I haven't gotten any notice of shipping or payment received. And I ordered during the keynote.


----------



## slashdotdash

I'm in the same boat as you man!

Eagerly awaiting some sort of response and checking le email every 1/2 an hour

Sent from my cm9 Defy via Tapatalk 2


----------



## czechm8

My Nexus 7 finally arrived today! 
I'm sure I'll forget about all this BS quickly, but Google really F'd up this pre-order! 
I placed my order on June 27th! Shouldn't the tablets be shipped in the order they were received? I know a lot of orders that were placed in the first two weeks of July were shipped before mine! 
Oh, by the way..........I could have bought one at Gamestop last week!

Come on Google! Does anyone over there have any common sense?

Tap'd out on my Gnex


----------



## EmericanX

Lol. Some how they ended up having my zip code twice instead of my street address... needless to say i still don't have mine yet! To top it off UPS's tracking stopped working once the notice about needing a correct address was placed. So i have really no idea what's going on! I've called and updated my address and UPS says that its on the truck for delivery today but cant tell me why the tracking isn't working..

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

